# Help! Married to an american man - How to get divorced?



## paz (Sep 15, 2012)

Hello 
I need some advice as soon as possible, but I have no idea if anyone here can help me and knows what to do but we will see. I looked for other communitys but this was the only one I could find where someone maybe could know what to do. I also looked in european communities, but i feel like people in america would know better what to do in my case.
Eitherway, Im a european woman married to an american man. We married about one year ago, at that time I thought he would be the right man for me because we have been together for a while. We had a long distance relationship but we still saw each other quite often. We didnt "order" any visas or something yet though after the marriage, because at that point, i still wanted to continue my life in europe, so I went back home and from there on we continued with our long distance relationship. (So no, the marriage was not for visa reasons or anything. It was because we truly thought it was the thing to do) 
Like I said, shortly after, the next time we saw each other, we both noticed, that it wasnt the right thing and that things with us just dont work out and we ended our relationship. (He still had hope though to come back together so we didnt talk a divorce back than yet)
We didnt talk for a few months but we saw us, while i was visiting america again. After that, we really knew that it wouldnt work out anymore and really started to considered to get divorced but somehow we lost contact again. 
Now he wrote though, that we really should get divorced as soon as possible and I agree. The Problem is just.. how? 
He said, that it is necessary for me to come to the USA to personally get divorced in front of the attonery and that it doesnt work with just signing papers and sending them back and that there wouldnt be any other way.
Is that true? Is it really the only option for me to get divorced involving me going over there? Somehow I cant believe that and I feel like there would have to be some other way trough signing papers, sending them etc. 
Some other facts: No kids, No Visa/Greencard, In my country the marriage is not valid yet, because we never made it valid because like i said, almost right after we ended our relationship. (but still we obviously have to get divorced because it is valid in the us) 

I looked online but I cant find much because in most cases theres kids involved which obviously make the progress harder etc. or in other cases the woman lifes in america etc. 
but for me, none of this is valid, so Iam quite confused.


----------



## donders (May 9, 2012)

Call an attorney.

You might even be able to find one that can give you the required information during a free consult because they want your future business, which hopefully will be nothing more than an hour or two to draft up some papers.

My guess is you could get this done without having to fly to another country or appear in court.


----------

